# So what ARE the laws on this?



## dyoung89 (Apr 27, 2014)

So I was up at whiskey creek in Mason county today visiting some family. Decided to go out on the trail side of the property. Now whiskey creek is private property and has owned sites on one side of Sippy Rd which is a public road, and ORV trails on the other side, also private property. In order to get to these trails you cross Sippy Road, there is literally no other way. Knowing this DNR was trolling up and down the road waiting for people to try to cross the road so they could try to tag em for orv stickers and helmets and the like. I was driving my step brothers golf cart accross the road and got a ticket for expired ORV (never thought to check) and a warning for no helmets. Is this legit or worth fighting? Thoughts? I thought it was kinda douchey to be driving back and forth the entire day with the sole purpose of making the state some money and pissing off people for crossing a road but hey, gotta make their money somehow I guess.


----------



## rathrbfishn (Mar 21, 2015)

There are a few golf courses I know of that cross public roads. the people on the carts were not wearing helmets and no Orville stickers.


----------



## rathrbfishn (Mar 21, 2015)

Orv not Orville


----------



## dyoung89 (Apr 27, 2014)

rathrbfishn said:


> Orv not Orville


Well they may get away with the helmet aspect by having the "roll cage". As far as crossing the road, I just don't know. seems petty if anything


----------



## rathrbfishn (Mar 21, 2015)

That's the only reason I posted you were in a golf cart. Say that you were on the way to the back nine.


----------



## dyoung89 (Apr 27, 2014)

rathrbfishn said:


> That's the only reason I posted you were in a golf cart. Say that you were on the way to the back nine.


Ironically there is a Frisby golf course back there...


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

dyoung89 said:


> Ironically there is a Frisby golf course back there...


 Talk to the people that have the campground, Logan township has a golf cart ordinance that may help you out.


----------

